# Middle Tennessee



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.american-way.com/default...&sortby=2&listing_off_id=5&listing_agt_id=814

This home is for sale, the MLS # is 175305 with 6.33 acres. This home is vacant and ready for new ownership.......Thanks for looking, Topside


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

That is a nice looking property in a really pretty part of our state. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Mike, it's my parents place and it's been well maintained.....Topside


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Very nice. It all looks right. All the best!


----------

